# My Reptile Crew!!



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Gave the reptiles a bit of a photoshoot so I thought I would post some pictures of him.

First is Tank, my boyfriends male Leopard Gecko











































































Then this is Twizzler my 3ft (and growing) cornsnake. Yes she's a little skinny. I've had her only about a month now, and she came from the pet store quite skinny. 



































































This is Bumblebee, our yellow Uromastyx. He very well might be the coolest reptile I've ever had. We've had him less then a week, got him at a local reptile expo. I've always wanted one, but they are always well over $100 in stores, so when they had yellows at the expo for $50 a piece I couldn't say no!


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Very nice. We have talked about getting a Uromastyx but really no where to put one right now. That and I hate buying all the lights to set up a new tank. The UVB bulbs are $20-30 each in my area.


----------



## chipsahoy (May 10, 2015)

Beautiful animals and photos!


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Aww cuties! <3

I have a leo too, the only lizard I know that thinks it's a dog. He will sit on the edge of his cage and lick my hand. X3


----------



## thatprettyarcanine (Jun 3, 2015)

Gorgeous scaley babies! <3


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

lovely, all of them! And wow that yellow


----------



## Zippy2014 (May 4, 2015)

they are all beautiful


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Your leopard gecko is really cute. We're getting some in the next month.


----------

